# Tim Thomas for Wally Sczerbiak....????



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Timberwolves were looking at getting rid of Sczerb and Knicks were lookin at gettin rid of Tim Thomas... i think Wally would help out the Knicks... anyone think theres a chance of this happening??


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

No, but saying that the Knicks are the kings of taking on bad contracts!

If common sense is involved then the Wolves would have to make it worth the Knicks while to take him.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

siK_sTyLeZz said:


> Timberwolves were looking at getting rid of Sczerb and Knicks were lookin at gettin rid of Tim Thomas... i think Wally would help out the Knicks... anyone think theres a chance of this happening??


had a chance last year..no chance this year.....Wally plays no D


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Neither does the rest of the team. Unlike the rest of the team though, he's an efficient scorer.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Rashidi said:


> Neither does the rest of the team. Unlike the rest of the team though, he's an efficient scorer.


lets go along with your train of thought...the knicks were a poor defensive team...so you advocate trading an expiring contract for a player who is 10 mill per for 3 years,and sukks on D...and the justification is hes an efficient scorer????

Thanks,but ill take my chances with Ariza,Q and David Lee.....

10 mill for Wally????????????


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah a terrible contract he is. But he is not the terrible defender put him out to be. He is not a shutdown defender but honestly he can hold his own.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Absolutely right...*

He is a great player for the right team and the Knicks are a good fit. they lack efficient scoring...particularly from the outside and he is one of the most efficient scorers from the perimeter. I'll take him...he wouold give Channing, JJ, Sweets, and Lee room to operate without all those nasty doubledowns from his man.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Absolutely right...*



alphadog said:


> He is a great player for the right team and the Knicks are a good fit. they lack efficient scoring...particularly from the outside and he is one of the most efficient scorers from the perimeter. I'll take him...he wouold give Channing, JJ, Sweets, and Lee room to operate without all those nasty doubledowns from his man.


Alfa,we are going to cut H20 for the one time relief provided under the new CBA..Wally makes close to 10.5 million dollars for the next 3 years..And his D is atrocious...For 10.5 million,I would hope the guy would make us significantly better

He makes 75% of what Shaun Marion makes....


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

wally Z isn't as bad as people make him out to be.

for one he is ok on defense not particualy good but he's not someone he other team targets either, especially at small forward, where he is quick enough and strong enough to hold his own against most players. he is certainly better than TT who usually doesn't care enough unless he is getting the job done on offense.

he is a consistent , efficient offensive playerwho can score in more ways than just shooting the ball from the outside.

on the knicks you would have to assume he would get at least 15 points a game probably more likely in the 18-20 point range.

the length of the contract means little to me because it goes through his prime years.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Huh?*

Where do get info that says his D is atrocious? Do you watch the guy much? Like a fellow poster said, he is no stopper but he is adequate. Two more things: 

1) Wally blows away Marion from the outside (as he does most players)

2) We don't have Marion


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

I'd do this trade sure. Szerbiak is a great shooter, gives an all out effort and is concerned with winning. Dunno why the T-wolves want to get weaker but hey screw em if we come out on top.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> I'd do this trade sure. Szerbiak is a great shooter, gives an all out effort and is concerned with winning. Dunno why the T-wolves want to get weaker but hey screw em if we come out on top.


I dont think the wolves want to do the trade..I think rashidi just posed it...I want Defence..Defence..Rebounding..Rebounding..Thats is not Wally Serbiak..You dont win in the NBA with "adequate" D and a great jumper....The Knicks need some lockdown defenders



> 1) Wally blows away Marion from the outside (as he does most players)
> 
> 2) We don't have Marion


Alfa you are the main guy bellyaching about not being satisfied winning the 2 rounds in the playoffs and then getting eliminated..Yes,Wally shoots better than marion from the outside.Thats the beginning and the end.That is all he does better...Fre hoiberg lights it up from 3 as well(when hes healthy).I am not paying him 10.5 mil either

True,we dont have Marion.We also dont have Wally,nor is this a real trade scenario.But I do know that getting Wally would put an end to potentially getting Marion..

*Were you planning on starting Wally??With Q at the 2 and marbury at the 1???*
Thats your idea of perimeter D??

San Antonio=Bowen
Detroit= Tayshaun

Wally???????????


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

The biggest problem with Wally is that he's overpaid, and he has a few years left on his deal. I think Q can give you the spacing/spot up game when he's on the floor.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wally is the kind of player who would play well with Starbury, because of his drive, draw and dish game. If they can get him for a bum like Tim Thomas, I say do it.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

HKF said:


> Wally is the kind of player who would play well with Starbury, because of his drive, draw and dish game. If they can get him for a bum like Tim Thomas, I say do it.


Its not just for Thomas..Its his expiring contract which will probably be resigned in the neighborhood of 6-7 million per.......I assume you would start him if you are paying him 10.5 mil per year...

Cant wait to see us defend quicker teams with that lineup


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

truth said:


> I dont think the wolves want to do the trade..I think rashidi just posed it...I want Defence..Defence..Rebounding..Rebounding..Thats is not Wally Serbiak..You dont win in the NBA with "adequate" D and a great jumper....The Knicks need some lockdown defenders


So Gino is a lock down defender? So Rick pretty boy fox is a lock down defender? So Rip hamilton is a lock down defender?


Think not Szerbiak is much more talented than anyone gives him credit for mostly due to the way he plays coinciding with a racial stereotype. The truth is he's the timberwolves whipping boy and there's a reason they gave him the money they did.

Also if you have JC Trevor and Q on your team you need someone who isn't going to jack up bricks all day long.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> So Gino is a lock down defender? So Rick pretty boy fox is a lock down defender? So Rip hamilton is a lock down defender?
> Think not Szerbiak is much more talented than anyone gives him credit for mostly due to the way he plays coinciding with a racial stereotype. The truth is he's the timberwolves whipping boy and there's a reason they gave him the money they did.
> Also if you have JC Trevor and Q on your team you need someone who isn't going to jack up bricks all day long.


BFK....who the heck is Gino???ooohhh..Gnoblli!!!!!!!Got ya

BKF,Hamilton and Gino play the 2 more than the 3....Wally plays the 3......Bruce Bowen is a lock down defender...Tayshaun is a lock down defender...

And you are comparing apples and oranges..Detroit and San Antonio are the 2 best defensive teams in the league..The Knicks suck at D....You want to make them even worse????

Rick Fox had a guy named Shaq backing him up,and Kobe who is first team all defense..

The Knicks desparately need D..From herb


> Trevor’s very capable of being one of the top defenders in the league. With his athletic ability and *the way our team is set up*, *we’re gonna need that out of him.*”


I have no clue why you guys are looking for a 10.5 million dollar shooter with very weak D...


----------

